# firestarter init scripts and starting the firewall at boot?

## kellwood

Hi All

I have to first say that I am not very knowledgeable about firewall.  I have read that gentoo docs and forums+google and it seemed that "firestarter" was a good answer for me.  On the firestarter website (http://firestarter.sourceforge.net/manual/persistence.php) they discuss an init script that gets automatically install in /etc/init.d that can be used to start the firewall after booting.  

I emerged firestarter and it did, infact, look very easy to use but I noticed that there is no init script.   The firestarter website seems to indicate that its sources have an init scriipt for RH based distros.  My limited experience with RH leads my to believe that its init scripts have all kinds of RH specific functions.  

My question is, if there is any firestarter users here, how do you guys start the newly configured firewall after reboot?  

Thanks

Kevin

----------

## anyNiXwilldo

On Gentoo Linux, firestarter stores its rules in the file /etc/firestarter/firewall.sh.

All you have to do is edit your /etc/conf.d/local.start to read like this:

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

/etc/firestarter/firewall.sh

Once done, the firestarter firewall will run on boot, with no need to run the firestarter app itself.

Hope this helps.

----------

## askoff

I have a problem with this. I have a PPPoE connection and adsl-start command in the local.start. It's before firewall.sh, but still I get this error message in boot. 

```
.

.

.

* Starting local...

ppp0: error fetching intreface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching intreface information: Device not found

External network device ppp is not ready. Aborting..

* Failed to start local.              [!!]
```

So does this mean that firewall script won't start or what?

----------

## cillianderoiste

For posterity (I know this post is pretty old but I had a similar problem for ages and just got it fixed)

I fixed it by starting the ppp connection from an init script  instead of local.start e.g. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327025-highlight-pppd.html

and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3189521.html#3189521

I called the adsl startup script adsl and added 

provide myadsl

(not adsl) to the depends() section of it and then put 

after myadsl 

depend myadsl

in the depends() section of the firestarter init script

because without this firestarter was still trying to start before the adsl connection had been made.

----------

## elsphinc

isn't there a /etc/init.d/firestarter

thats how i run it, just add it to your default run level

```
rc-update add firestarter default
```

----------

